# Atwood spillway



## the angler (Oct 13, 2007)

Anyone been out to atwood spillway lately ???? Is it worth checking out

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

never done very good there


----------



## 6stringer (Feb 14, 2012)

have not been there in 2 years, but used 2 get good numbers of perch,crappie,saugeye mid feb.-april when water is right and fish r on expect a crowd.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Last time i was there was mid december. Got a 22in saugeye


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

do you walk back the river or fish right up close to the water discharge. been there a few times but never have done very good. seen many caught, just not by me lol


----------



## 6stringer (Feb 14, 2012)

have caught most right @ concrete discharge area. there r some nice holes downstream but be careful not 2 get off of mwcd land private property joins up to it, should be posted.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Was by there yesterday and like 6-7 vehicles at 830 in the mornin.....back by around 415 and nobody.


----------



## 6stringer (Feb 14, 2012)

if there is that many vehicles there you can bet they r gettin some.


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Was down there last Monday, fished about 3 hours. Caught 6 Crappie on jigs and minnows, only one was about legal size. Any info on fishing for Saugeye down there, I'm going next Tuesday to take another cast at it. I'll let you know how I do.


----------



## 6stringer (Feb 14, 2012)

maybe try holes downstream, ihavent been there in 2 years. it was always kind of hit or miss, but have caught sme good ones. catch alot of crappie there most on small side.keep trying across road @ dam area by boat ramp does produce. good luck!


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks, wonder how far down I should go and I tried by the dam didn't get a bight. But I'll definitely try the boat launch ramp area, any good baits I should try?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 6stringer (Feb 14, 2012)

we get most saugeye on old faithful. jig n twister tipped w/ minnows,white, chart. jig n crawler,slip bobber rig w/ good size minnow. later on little bay to right of launch is good.


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ok I'll give those techniques a try, thanks


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Its a good walk, but if you follow the creek below the spillway back it meets a larger creek (I believe its Conotton Creek). Where they meet is a good spot for saugers and pike.


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Stuller, are you talking about when you make the big right hand turn and walk that out to the concrete walls? If so was there today just landed one big carp of all fish lol. Oh well better luck next time I guess

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## SShepard1988 (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice carp, bet it was a good fight. Is it worth the walk back their, b/c I'll definitely give it a try. Any good bait or lure tips for back their. Thanks for the tips.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Really good fight, my buddy caught that on a light action rod lol. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

slabslammer said:


> Stuller, are you talking about when you make the big right hand turn and walk that out to the concrete walls? If so was there today just landed one big carp of all fish lol. Oh well better luck next time I guess
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No, you have to go down the hill, across that field and into the woods. Theres a beaten path that leads back to where they creeks "T" into each other. I'd say its a good 1/2 mile + walk. Or you can just follow the creek, but either way its not near any concrete..lol


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

SShepard1988 said:


> Nice carp, bet it was a good fight. Is it worth the walk back their, b/c I'll definitely give it a try. Any good bait or lure tips for back their. Thanks for the tips.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I usually just use either an 1/8 ounce or 1/4 jig depending on current, with a white twister and minnow.


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

Yea that path that follows the creek all the way back then the creek bends right if you follow that to that point back there where the field is to your left? There are two really old concrete wall sbefore all the water meets at the point

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## the angler (Oct 13, 2007)

What side is the path on .. The parking lot side or the other ...never been back there , is there enough room for more than a few guys to fish? Seems like a long walk to find someone there already

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

slabslammer said:


> Yea that path that follows the creek all the way back then the creek bends right if you follow that to that point back there where the field is to your left? There are two really old concrete wall sbefore all the water meets at the point
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Been awhile since I fished there, but I think we got the same spot. I used to fish it everytime we visited the inlaws, but now I mainly just go to Leesville.


----------



## slabslammer (Feb 19, 2012)

There's some room if another is back there. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

6stringer said:


> have caught most right @ concrete discharge area. there r some nice holes downstream but be careful not 2 get off of mwcd land private property joins up to it, should be posted.



I wonder who owns that private land because I grew up down there and know just about all the people in that area and might be able to get permission to pike fish that creek 
It has been a couple years since I have been down there but it might be nice to visit again


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

I tried to fish the spillway yesterday with no luck. It was packed down there. Like 6 or 7 guys down there. I tried the jigs and minnows with no luck. Idk if i was fishing wrong or what. I always troll atwood and do pretty awesome so hopefully i can get to that soon as i get my boat finished up.


----------

